# I filled up my gas tank today NT



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I never thought I would be happy to be paying $2.99/gal., but today, I was happy.










NO, this was not a full tank. It was still filling. 

JimC.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Count your blessings...yesterday I paid $1.20/L, or x 4.54= $5.86/imp gallon!

Keith


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

I will I could get it at that price!!!! In our eyes that would be more than a bargain, our present price has just been reduced, by strong competition with the supermarkets who lopped of 3p per liter say 15p per gallon - the government changed our price per unit from gallons to liters as the pumps would not othersise be able to display the price! 

Living in the duty/tax laden UK our petrol (your gas) price locally is 107.9 pence per liter so x 4.84 = £5.22 per gallon; to dollar rate = $9.25 approx per gallon. The tax portion of that is at about 66%, and that does not include road tax )(licence) or insurance and its (government ) tax! 

In the rural areas it is higher than that, and diesel is also higher.

Notwithstanding (lovely word that!) that the government still has empty coffers!

My last 1/2 tankful cost me about £22 ($39) and that was after a long run so it was for us a good MPG rate, with my 2 liter engine.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

At those prices, why not fill up on super and clean out your engine?!

Ugh, I know what you mean, $2.99 shouldn't be 'a bargain'.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes gas was cheap back in KC and KS. We here in the south are fighting just to find gas and paying mega bucks for it. I was lucky to get back home from Marty's. Must be nice to even have gas.







Later RJD


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pimanjc on 10/03/2008 10:25 AM
I never thought I would be happy to be paying $2.99/gal., but today, I was happy.










NO, this was not a full tank. It was still filling. 

JimC.



$2.99???? Jeez thats downright cheap!









$3.50 is the lowest I've seen around here.


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

today i filled up my chevy tahoe ... 80 liters.......$140


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

wow! 
$2.99! 
I never expected to see that ever again.. 

We are still around $3.60 in western NY, but thats down a lot from our peak of $4.25 a few months ago.. 

Scot


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

three dollar a gallon is about half of what i have to pay here.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Our taxes are still a fair bit higher than yours ... today I paid C$1.03 per litre or C$3.80 per US gallon ... once the currency conversion is done at C$1=U$0.92 the cost of gas here is about U$3.50 per US gallon. Compared to $2.99 thats an extra fifty cents in tax on every gallon so our governments will stay solvent!

Regards .. Doug


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think the lowest I paid going to Marty's was 3.35. My whole gass bill for my round trip to Marty's was somewhere aroun 455.00 bucks.
I didn't think that was too bad. I think what helped was taking Route 54 from Tucomcari NM to Wichtia KS. I was not on the Freeways. It was a good road, deserted, and speed limits was 65 and 70 MPH I never passed one car or truck the whole distance.
Not counting the stuff I bought from MR Kidman my whole trip inclucing three motels was 894.71 
Now also this was off set by wining 300 bucks at the "DANCES WITH SKUNKS" casino outside of Albuquerque.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The lowest advertised price in my area is $4.59.9, down about twenty cents from the high point. In Anchorage the lowest I have seen is $4.14.9.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Mahinahina, Maui--$4.49 for regular. And did you know that my Chrysler minivan rental got only 15 mpg? A new Corvette does better!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

You just verified exactly what the oil companies want.

Just look at every time the price of fuel has spiked.

It goes up, we all complain, the government say they're going to investigate, then the price drops back to about half of what they raised it and we're all happy to be paying more, because it's less than what it peaked at. Also, you never hear anything out of the government about any investigation findings.

Randy


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

$3.09 in Oklahoma


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 10/03/2008 6:56 PM
You just verified exactly what the oil companies want.

Just look at every time the price of fuel has spiked.

It goes up, we all complain, the government say they're going to investigate, then the price drops back to about half of what they raised it and we're all happy to be paying more, because it's less than what it peaked at. Also, you never hear anything out of the government about any investigation findings.

Randy





I thought I was the only one to notice that the oil company's had figured out how to raise the price of gas by 25-cents... raise it 50-cents for two weeks and weather the bellowing then drop it by 25-cents and escape from the scrutiny of Congress cuz everybody breathes a sigh of relief and thanks them for it.


----------



## traindude109 (Jan 2, 2008)

Still about $3.60 (give or take) up here in the real northern California.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Its election time folks, of course its going down now, so its pretty much off the table
as an election issue, neither party wants to deal with it, but don't be surprised at what
is likely to happen AFTER the election!!! 
Paul R...


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Actually, it will stay low through the holiday season, so we're more inclined to buy more stuff. Then in January, when the bills hit, hold on to your hats!!! 







  And then the {losing political party} will immediately blame the {winning party} for problems that mysteriously appeared the day after they took the oath of office. (Who, me? Cynical?) 

Joe, next time, rent the Corvette. You don't really _need_ all that camera gear, do you? 







 

Later, 

K


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By East Broad Top on 10/04/2008 10:29 AM
Actually, it will stay low through the holiday season, so we're more inclined to buy more stuff. Then in January, when the bills hit, hold on to your hats!!!







And then the {losing political party} will immediately blame the {winning party} for problems that mysteriously appeared the day after they took the oath of office. (Who, me? Cynical?) 

Joe, next time, rent the Corvette. You don't really _need_ all that camera gear, do you?









Later, 

K


Rent the Corvette with a trailer hitch and put all your gear in the trailer


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen a Corvette hauling a trailer... 

Abominable! 
A travesty of the automotive arts. 
May as well run a Diesel locomotive on light rail.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

My brother in law [a retired corvette engineer] used to make cooling test runs between the Arizona and Detroit Proving Grounds pulling an Airstream trailer behind a vette.

JimC.

BTW, gas has dropped another two cents.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Under $3.00 in Oklahoma


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

In 1961, on Route 66, in Tulsa, Oklahoma, I put in 12 gtallons of Phillips 66 regular gas, gave the attendaqnt $1.00 (one dollar) and received 4 cents change. That's riight, 7.9 cents per gallon!!!


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Still $3,71 here for regular. with a lot of gas stations still closed. Short lines at a lot of the ones open. That is suppose to die down in a week or two, according to the local news. Most have only regular and diesel. Don't understand that. I guess it's easier for the refineries, not having to deal with the different additives some cities or areas DEMAND in the extremly envoronmental requirements at issue.







I understand Memphis, Atlanta and Nashville are some of the hardest hit areas.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Kind of makes me wish I'd keep my Z06 vette it got 29 MPH. Better than any of my other cars.







Later RJD


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

SCot down here in teh oil country of NW Pa and SW NY the prices are STILL at or around $3.75/gallo. They ahd dropped but when the storm was comign they spiked again. it'll be weeks before they will consider dropping them again and only if somoething doesn't come along to excuse raising the prices yet again. (sigh) 

Chas


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 10/03/2008 10:33 AM
Count your blessings...yesterday I paid $1.20/L, or x 4.54= $5.86/imp gallon!

Keith



I always though a gallon was 3.78 litres?


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

In the UK a gallon is 4.546 liters.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

$3.26 a gallon here in Neb for the unleaded with 10% ethanol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

i remember, from my military time, that a jerry can with 20 liter was counted as five gallons by the us troops.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Oklahoma at $2.89 

Some of you may be wondering why I keep posting OK prices. It's because they are most likely a precursor of what's to come nationwide. Go back and track our prices vs. yours (with the exception of some southeast prices) and I think you will find this true.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep your right on the southeast prices.







Later RJD


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dropped in Western Ny this morning to $3.69. I'm still not holding my breath on the Oklahoma prices. I'm expecting the European and Canadian prices anytime now thoguh. 

Cas


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 10/05/2008 11:54 AM
Kind of makes me wish I'd keep my Z06 vette it got 29 MPH. Better than any of my other cars.







Later RJD

My brother owns a 2004 Z06, I have personally got 29 MPG from Fort Lauderdale to orlando, very impressive for a 405 hp car.

We make electronic tuners where I work, and the Vette was one of the few cars that was tuned extremely well from the factory, We could only push 5 more hp out of it where the standard car/truck we got at least 20-40+ hp, (better gas mileage too by 1-2 mpg)


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

$4.19.9 a gallon in my corner of the now freezing north. Dropped a nickle over the weekend. 

Out in the bush, or those burgs at the very end of the road systems...I hear tales of prices ranging from $6 to $10 a gallon (the latter in Barrow). Even with the energy supplement deal (which included some nice breaks especially for those out in the frozen sticks) energy costs are now so high that folks are either starting to go green in a big way (Kodiak has an accelerated windfarm deal going up to provide nearly all of their electricty - wind never really stops blowing there) or they are moving out nearly enmass. 

Projections I've seen (which come at it from the supply end) say we could be looking at some serious increases at the pump after this winter.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Today in Ottawa a couple of stations had gas at just less than $1 per litre. It wasn’t that long ago that $1.35 per litre was the norm.

I still chuckle when I see people complaining about the price of gas, but think nothing of paying the attendant up to $1.50 for HALF a litre of water. Something that is available free from every tap in the city.

According to my metric converter:
1 imperial gallon = 4.546 litres, and
1 US gallon = 3.7854 litres.

With the drop in oil prices, our Canadian dollar has devalued. A loonie is now worth US$0.89, down from US$1.10 last year.

So 3.7854 litres (1 US gallon) of gas @ CDN$1.00 per litre costs CDN$3.79 or (CDN$3.79 x 0.89) US$3.37


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 10/06/2008 12:31 PM
$3.26 a gallon here in Neb for the unleaded with 10% ethanol. 
$3.19 here Jerry out in the western part of the corn cob state or eastern wyoming part of the country!!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

$2.91 in Wichita, KS today. If you use the grocery store gas card, it is $2.81.

JimC.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

$3.03 in Cherokee, Iowa today. Thursday you will be able to buy it at the HY-VEE gas station for $2.69 after spending $10.00 in the HY-VEE grocery store. 
I'll be there then!!!


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Oklahoma $2.86


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Filled up the boat and truck today [Wichita, KS] for $2.61.
JimC.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a lady customer come in the station where I work say "$3.19! Wow, that's really cheap!".... I told her she needed to "wash (her )mouth out with soap".... and that "The only thing 'really cheap' around here is Ernie (the 82YO owner)..." The woman laughed, and even Ernie's wife thought it was hilarious. 

Another customer observed "If I was cynical, I'd say the recent price drop is because 468 bums (ie 435 reps and 33 senators) want to keep their cushy jobs."


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

$2.94 here in Lexington, NE, but they told me it was going down again on Monday, told me AFTER I filled up!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Have to run out and buy Diesel fuel for the backhoe before it goes up


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The lowest Fairbanks price for regular as of yesterday was 3.80.9. Pump prices have definitely lagged behind barrel of oil prices here in AK.


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Are there any oil refineries in Alaska, or does it have to be shipped in (gas & diesel)? And yes, the price goes up fast but is slow in coming down. It seems like the price of oil was around the $60-$70 mark yesterday. If so, the high was around $146 ort here abouts, it would seem to justify a cost of about $2.00 a gallon now? Seems about right to me.


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

$2.99 a gallon here in Missouri. Got 15mpg last tank, up from 8 most of the summer(1991 Mercury Grand Marquis, 5.0L V8). It appears old cars don't like part ethanol fuel.


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

*$ 2.81 per gallon in beautiful downtown, metrepoliton Sheridan, Arkansas at Murphys ( wallyworld)* 
Noel Thomas audi84


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got gas, paid $3.39 for regular, that may sound hi but it is down about $1.00 from about 2 weeks ago, and about 3 weeks ago I saw gas for $5.38. Happy to say I did not have to get gas that week! How low do you think it will get before the big oil cuts back production? My guess is it won't go up much as long as the market (wall street) looks bad??


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Down to $3.35 here in Vegas. Crude oil prices are crumbling fast. Maybe more relief in a bit.

Take care


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Are there any oil refineries in Alaska, or does it have to be shipped in (gas & diesel)? And yes, the price goes up fast but is slow in coming down. It seems like the price of oil was around the $60-$70 mark yesterday. If so, the high was around $146 ort here abouts, it would seem to justify a cost of about $2.00 a gallon now? Seems about right to me. 



Yep...there are refineries here in the now freezing north - I live just down the road from two of them, and if I remember right, there is another one just south of Fairbanks. 

Still hasn't dropped below four bucks a gallon in my corner of the state yet...though it is getting closer.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Down to $3.30 per gallon here in So Cal, if you can find the station through the smoke....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally getting relief here in Ga down to $3.05 Drop of a dollar in less than tow weeks.







I remember when gas was cheaper here than in Wichita. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW if I filled up the boat (80 gal) no where to float. Lake is 17 ft down







Later RJD


----------



## copycats (Jan 4, 2008)

Just went to $2.43 here in Carthage MO


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Today I filled up at $2.12.9. I hope it gets below $2.oo.
JimC.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

4.18.9 in Glennallen and 3.54.9 in Anchorage


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Posted By pimanjc on 10/21/2008 9:38 PM
Today I filled up at $2.12.9. I hope it gets below $2.oo.
JimC.





Dam Jim, thats great!!!we are still above 3.00 here in NY...








Nick..


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

$2.87 in Northeast Pa. Oil closed around $70.00 a barrel yesterday.

chuckger


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Still 3 something north of Chicago. 

Who would ever have thought you could put $50 worth of gas in a Chevy Baretta?


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Saturday was still at $3.39 at most local stations and higher in Buffalo NY. Rochester was lower by about 10 cents. Yup drove a whole tank out of the car Saturday. Filled up on Monday at $3.25 locally. Yesterday was een lower. Still above $3 locally. If I drive 20 minutes to the RES then it's cheaper. Only by about 10 a gallon though so the Wholesale club I belong to is the best deal for me usually. Less drive and less time for me. 

Chas


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

As of yesterday ( Oct 21), gas in Little Rock was $2.16 per gallon, but if you belong to Kroger's Club it is $2.069 per gallon

Noel ...audi84


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

$2.9999999999 here is Vegas

Bob


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Still $3.35 here in San Diego....and oil sold for $67 today...someone is making a lot of money.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By audi84 on 10/22/2008 8:54 AM
As of yesterday ( Oct 21), gas in Little Rock was $2.16 per gallon, but if you belong to Kroger's Club it is $2.069 per gallon

Noel ...audi84



Still costing $120.00 to fill up my SUV here in yUK....









tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

You guys need to come to Lower Slower Delaware. 2.62 yesterday. It really feels good. Now that is sick. 
Paul


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday I paid C$.93 per litre ... at 3.7 litres per USA gal that's C$3.44 per gallon. Correcting for the current currency exchange rate ($C=U$.8) make gas here about U$2.75 per gallon. The traditional 60 cents per gallon difference is maintained and is the higher tax we have always paid in Ontario.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

About $2.95 here in Western PA. A month ago it was in the $3.60-$3.80 range.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I see our good friends (?) the Saudi's are going to reduce production because the price of a barrel of oil has dropped. They are hoping to raise the price again.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

$ 1.84.9 today ! Posted price was $ 1.99.9, but I had a $.15 discount with $100 grocery card purchases.










JimC.


----------



## KYYADA (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes, Virginia, there is a Santa Claus


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally dropped down to a mere $3.60 a gallon in my corner of the now frozen north. Seems downright cheap after this summer...but still ain't cheap enough to make any money running pizza around. Good thing thats only a couple short nights a week...or it would be if I were not filling in for somebody else...


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

National average gasoline prices won't go up between now and Nov. 4. Same w/ prime rate. Always happens like that.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

We finally dropped under $300 this week locally. Wednesday I think? Two huge drops in one week. One from $3.10 to $2.96 thena gain from that to $2.88. We'll see if it drops again today. I have a feeling it will drop until Tuesday and then something will happen, either big jumps or big drops. 

Chas


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

the oil companies are saying that their profit for the 4th quarter will fall since the price of gas has fell. Maybe we should take up a collection. I'll supply the rail if someone can supply the tar and feathers!!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, "tar" is a petroleum product and I can't afford it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

*Found it here for $2.08 today.*
*Toad*


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

This too shall pass. Oil will start rising again on Nov 5.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Was reading thru this old history here. It's $1.999999 here in Vegas. Down from $4.27. I think next time we go to McDonald's we can order from the regular combo's and not the dollar menu.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

$1.59 in central Oklahoma


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

$1.78 at Sam's in Prescott Valley....







$2.49 in Flagstaff...


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

$1.68 at the Flying J here in Sandy Utah..


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

$1.79 in sunny Lexington, NE


----------



## multiplealarm (Jan 3, 2008)

Down to $1.72 here in central ALABAMA. Let's hope it stays down foe a long time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Jeff Brewer
Alabama Southern RR


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well even here it got down to $1.53 today. Ya hoo. Later RJD


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dropped to $1.99 here in LA, excuse me but when did we reach the 1980's??? 

Actually I would enjoy these prices while they last, come next summer I'd bet real cash they will be back up in the stratosphere.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the indian stations FINALLY dropped below the $2 mark to $1.99 just this week and are proudly advertising it. The rest of us in WNY are paying anywhere from $2.30 to as much as $2.67 on the way to Buffalo. The reasoning was that we only have one supplier/refiner in this area any more so with no competition comes higher prices. The only competition had been in a refiner above the border in ontario that went out of business a few years ago. I find that a hard pill to swallow but most of the PA refineries locally switched to other products long ago. So slather on your Vaseline, ointments and creams as they are all coming from PA crude! LOL! 

Chas


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

$1.599 in the NE Hoosierland.


----------



## John Huebner (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry guys, filled up the Big Yellow Truck last night at Connoco Phillips here in STL....$1.39/Gallon for Regular Unleaded...


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

$1.549 when I filled up 24gal. in my Yukon today. Later this afternoon, it dropped another penny.
JimC.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

A 'new' record around Dayton! $1.449! If only it were going to last!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

$ 1.79.9 at Shell and Union 76 around Sacramento Ca. area. 
Wonder what's going on with the independents.. Like the Food and Lic. stations and the Get- de- up corner Gas stations that found a well. These around here are still around $1.98.9 ?


----------



## insanerocketkid (Jan 2, 2008)

$1.39 here in St. Louis... That' sa LOT of railfanning money!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, cheap here in Nashville, stations where $4.29 if you could find gas during the shortage, are now selling gasoline at $1.63. Should I trade the Honda Fit for a Hummer-truck? 

Here is some video showing how bad things got this Summer at the Mayor's office: 

http://blogs.nashvillescene.com/pitw/2008/09/inside_the_metro_bunker.php


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

We have ethanol adulterated gas here in Arkansas, last nite it was $ 1.61, in Sheridan, and in Sherwood, Ark, a burb of Little Rock, $ 1.41 to 1.44 in a three block
area, but I see that crude is to rise in price again...go figure, the election is OVER!!!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Gas is down to $1.85 here in Sandy Eggo. I think the last time it was that low was about six years ago.


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

According to CNN news and AAA it is lower than it has been in 3 years. Other news outlets may differ. Now OPEC is going to consider lowering their output even more in their next meetings. If Nancy Pelosi and her ilk have anything to say about it, it will be above $4.00 again, to drive their "green" projects, even if we can't afford it.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like "rock bottom" just arrived, a few days ago, and now we are climbing back up a bit.. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif

there is a gas station I drive by every day on the way to and from work..its one of the lowest price stations in the area..
on Monday they were $1.68 (the lowest they have been since the slide down from $4 last summer)
then Tue and Wed they were $1.71..this morning $1.74..

Scot


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Last Wednesday was a low of $1.72 at the "average priced" stations i get my morning coffee from. I do not buy my gas there though. This morning it was $1.89 Jumping faster up than it took to go down. That's what seems wrong to me and many others.

Chas


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Climbing here to, up closer to $1.80...now $1.90 today, oh the horror! ...still costs me less than $20 to fill my little car, so I'm still not complaining.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup filled my little car last night too. It was just over $20. Then I had to go back out and get gas for the snowblower. Hoping to get that fixed tonight or else I'm out shovelling (again) for a few hours. 

Chas


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

After hitting $1.57 here, it's back up to $1.83. Should have put that 10,000 gallon tank in the back yard.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 01/09/2009 2:05 PM
After hitting $1.57 here, it's back up to $1.83. Should have put that 10,000 gallon tank in the back yard.


Bob I didnt know you have $15,700 dollars laying around to fill it?


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 01/09/2009 2:05 PM
After hitting $1.57 here, it's back up to $1.83. Should have put that 10,000 gallon tank in the back yard.

Bob,

I already looked into that. The Official Behind The Desk at the Courthouse nearly died. "Why, that's a terrible explosion hazard!!" EEK! (my interpolation). Only, I was going to bury mine, a modest 250 gal size.

I had a farm tank on stilts in the 60s. Only metal near to hand for a lighting bolt. I ran many, many 'road miles' at 28 cents/gal. (That's illegal, you're supposed to fill only your farm equipment).

I enjoyed every effing mile of highway driving.

This land is turning into a bunch of over-regulated sheep, ruled by wimps.







Just my take, no offense intended.









Les


----------



## CLRRNG (Sep 26, 2008)

*Greetings*
* 1.63 here at the local Costco in central Jersey. Don't fret though it will be coming down again soon. As soon as the middle east is done blowing themselves up in there most recent volley oil will drop down. *

*Glen*


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Okay here's my input; Was down to $1.38 two weeks ago. Went up to $1.49, then back to $1.48. A couple of days ago I was sweeping up some oil dry next to a pump that a co-worker was cleaning. He yelled 'Oh!'...I thought he was hurt. Nope....the price shot up to $1.66! 18cents that quick! We are at $1.65 today. About 8 miles from our station the price is $1.56. Go figure. Still, all in all thankful that it's not what it was four months ago! Long live Sam's Club! (Our sister Club 20 miles away (2 miles from Home Office) is $1.59.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I figured it would be a hedge investment. Borrow $15K to fill it and sell for $40K in a few months. If it didn't work I could get a bailout from the Gov't Hey, every bodies doing it.

When diesel hit $5 a gallon thieves with tanker trucks were stealing from gas stations by pumping it out of the ground tanks.

Bob


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 01/09/2009 2:15 PM
Posted By xo18thfa on 01/09/2009 2:05 PM
After hitting $1.57 here, it's back up to $1.83. Should have put that 10,000 gallon tank in the back yard.

Bob,

I already looked into that. The Official Behind The Desk at the Courthouse nearly died. "Why, that's a terrible explosion hazard!!" EEK! (my interpolation). Only, I was going to bury mine, a modest 250 gal size.

I had a farm tank on stilts in the 60s. Only metal near to hand for a lighting bolt. I ran many, many 'road miles' at 28 cents/gal. (That's illegal, you're supposed to fill only your farm equipment).

I enjoyed every effing mile of highway driving.

This land is turning into a bunch of over-regulated sheep, ruled by wimps.







Just my take, no offense intended.









Les







Les: I figured it would be illegal to have a tank at home. They would probably go crazy if you tried to make ethanol or something else at home too. I am just going to stay retired. It's too expensive to go back to work.

Bob


----------

